
Show HN: Easy JavaScript MVC Setup - hitm4n
https://github.com/agrim123/feastjs
======
1ba9115454
They might want to say on the github what this is and what it achieves.

The first page of a github project is like a landing page. You get a few
seconds to explain your product (project).

BTW I like the idea of a having a standard directory structure for these sorts
of apps, a bit like rails.

